# Vodafone landline and broadband



## Mopsy (26 Jan 2011)

We are with Vodafone for fixed landline and broadband and have had no problems with them. Service and coverage is good.

However, we are thinking of getting rid of our landline phone as we have mobiles and use skype.

Thinking of the mobile broadband instead and getting rid of landline?

Has anybody any recommendations and price comparisons and of course, is it going to be as good as fixed broadband? etc. etc.

Thanks.


----------



## selfbuilder (27 Jan 2011)

Hi,

I have used those mobile broadband dongles from a couple of different networks.  I have DSL broadband at home and there is no comparison.  Don't get me wrong the mobile one is ok for emails and light surfing but if you want to really use broadband stick with DSL.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## horusd (27 Jan 2011)

I also have vodafone home phone & internet & find them very good.  Reception in my area (by neighbours) for mobile is very slow and I live in central Dublin!, so like selfbuilder I woudn't change either .  If costs is a motivation why not check out callcosts.ie and see what your options are?


----------

